# Rent Allowance please help



## ann100 (28 Aug 2010)

Hi 
I am living in Co Laois
Up to 2 weeks ago i was living at home with my parents and we were not getting on. and I had to move out. I am currently living with my uncle in a 2 bed council house he paying rent to the council every week for it. But I need accomdation of me own. Need help with rent.
Would I get rent allowance. I am 22 years old single
I am not working for the last 2 years and am on jobseekers allowance and get €196 per week
I was looking at a 1 bed apartment in Ashgrove Mountmellick Laois
Rent is €400 a month 

Any help appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## gipimann (28 Aug 2010)

Go to [broken link removed] and follow the link at the bottom left of the page for Rent Supplement.   You'll find information on Rent Supplement there.


----------



## pixiebean22 (2 Sep 2010)

I'm open to correction on this but I think you have to be living somewhere for 6 months before you qualify for rent allowance.


----------



## dereko1969 (2 Sep 2010)

No you won't get Rent Allowance. You say you *'need'* your own accommodation but you don't as you have accommodation the fact is that you'd *prefer* your own accommodation, they're very different things.


----------



## ann100 (4 Sep 2010)

what would you advised me to do need my own place privacy say i am living in the car or go in a b&b for a week
Would i get rent allowance if i payed it for the first 6 month would be diffucult €100  a week 96 left over to run a car pay bills heating esb etc 
Would i quaified for disability allowance i would not be able for full time work eg 9-5 I am tired all the time have no energy I am on 100 eltroxin tabletsthat i take every morning and have severe headaches dizzy thanks


----------



## Joe Q Public (4 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> I'm open to correction on this but I think you have to be living somewhere for 6 months before you qualify for rent allowance.


Incorrect. So long as you are not working you will qualify and in need of social housing you will qualify.


----------



## gipimann (4 Sep 2010)

Joe Q Public said:


> Incorrect. So long as you are not working you will qualify and in need of social housing you will qualify.


 
It's not as simple as that.  It's not entirely accurate to say that a person  "will quallify" if they are not working and in need of social housing.    

A person may qualify for Rent Supplement if they work part-time, or if they are working full-time and are on the RAS waiting list.

A person may qualify if they have been renting privately for 6 of the previous 12 months (and could afford the rent at the time).  If a person meets this criterion, they do not have to be on the social housing list.

The rent must be under the maximum rent limit for the family size and county - if it is not, then Rent Supplement isn't payable, even if the person is on SW and has a housing need.

And the person must satisfy Habitual Residence Condition and pass a means test.

The link I posted earlier lists all of the criteria for qualifying for Rent Supplement.


----------



## ginac (8 Sep 2010)

as far as i know its all done by 'means test' you should qualify as your on welfare , but u wont know until you go to your welfare officer and ask . they wont give you our deposit tho so you will have to have that yourself , you may not get the whole lot but you should get something to help.. hope ya do , good luck !!


----------



## dmos87 (8 Sep 2010)

ann100 said:


> Would i quaified for disability allowance i would not be able for full time work eg 9-5 I am tired all the time have no energy I am on 100 eltroxin tabletsthat i take every morning thanks


 
Sorry OP, but this does not qualify as a disability - I have the same medication so I assume its the same issue with both of us, or very similar. I get what you're saying re: the tiredness but perhaps talk to your GP about upping your dose if you are still not feeling right. I work fulltime and find it fine, yes exhausted towards the end of the week, but I get through it. I have just started on Eltroxin this past week.


----------



## pixiebean22 (9 Sep 2010)

The OP posted specific details in relation to herself and a specific question.  I don't think it's fair to jump to assumptions about her.

_"Stop drinking taking drugs, get exercise, eat some apples, read a book"_, where in her post did she say that she's a drug user who sits on her bum all day eating mcdonalds watching daytime tv?  Yes, her original post does lead one to believe that she's not actively job seeking but it's unfair to make assumptions about her.


----------



## Scotsgirl (9 Sep 2010)

Maybe the OP would explain why she hasn't worked for last two years.  Also, what is wrong with doing a house share or even living in a bedsit.  Obviously a one bed apartment plus running a car is beyond your means at present.

Also the OP's suggestion of living in the car or a B&B  for a week just so she can get rent allowance is totally dishonest.  

I'm with Brehon on this one!!


----------



## pixiebean22 (9 Sep 2010)

If this thread is going to be based on making assumptions about people, funkylady how would you like it if people made assumptions about you based on your post in mortgage arrears, personal debt and negative equity?  And Mr Bear how would you like it if people made assumptions about you based on your post recently about essentially considering helping someone defraud the state by providing proof of address?

People should base their responses on the original post instead of just making assumptions and throwing around baseless accusations.  Yes, the OP could provide more information but she didn't so work with the information there instead of forming your own back story.

I'm out.


----------



## brehon (9 Sep 2010)

Looks like I abused original poster so apologies. let my emotions get the better of me there. Won't happen again. Best of luck with your rent application! over and out.


----------



## MrEBear (9 Sep 2010)

I'm sorry pixiebean22 but I have given my oppinion here and before you start with the holier than tho speech (I accept what I asked in my post was a stupid question to begin with) this OP when asked why she should not just get a job immediately asked about disability and if living in her car for a week would help. This to me says the OP is not willing to work, which is what I have based my opinion on. 

Bear


----------

